

Cameras With Time-Machine Powers - mhb
http://www.nytimes.com/2009/04/09/technology/personaltech/09pogue-email.html?_r=2&8cir&emc=cira1

======
thorax
I want Jing or other screenshot programs to do that, but all the time and
store a configurable amount of pictures per second, etc.

I click the program icon (or hit a hotkey) and poof it saves away the current
bucket of images with a name of my choosing.

Maybe I'll see how possible it is to make a skimpy little tool that does this,
as it would help me a lot in debugging and remembering things that just
vanished.

~~~
zandorg
I'd buy that for a dollar! (sorry for the Robocop / iPhone joke).

But I would buy it.

------
joshu
When I read this title, I imagined a camera that could go back in time and
take a picture from BEFORE I pressed the button.

Maybe that's only because in my head, time machines let you travel to another
point in time rather than move slowly through time.

(I imagine that an actual time travel camera is doable. It's just an always
running video camera that saves off the last N seconds when you press the
button.)

------
geuis
I dunno if its just me, but any articles that link to nytimes.com that are
currently on the front page take me to a registration screen. Anyone else?

~~~
sam_in_nyc
Not happening to me... try deleting your cookies for nytimes.com

------
jodrellblank
I followed the links to YouTube, and am still amazed how fast a water balloon
bursts in slow-motion. Think how many things are happening to and in it as it
bursts! I can't get a grasp on how fast the world is happening outside my
humanscale senses.

